# Impalas Magazine Crusin' Tour 2013 Santa Maria



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Our next tour stop is in Santa Maria, CA. Make sure you come out and bring the family for a day of fun, music, cars, and entertainment for all to enjoy. The show will be at the beautiful Hagerman Sports Complex located at 3300 Skyway Drive in Santa Maria, Ca. For more info regardning entry and vendors feel free to call 408-314-4686.... Hope to see everyone at the little town by the ocean....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


If anyone needs Pre-Reg Please Email [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ITS GOING DOWN IN SM 805....:thumbsup:....IMPALAS MAGIZINE (TORO/MARK) THX FOR MAKING A TOUR STOP IN OUR AREA.......ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

OGUSO805 said:


> ITS GOING DOWN IN SM 805....:thumbsup:....IMPALAS MAGIZINE (TORO/MARK) THX FOR MAKING A TOUR STOP IN OUR AREA.......ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE... [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Bro Couldn't do the Impalas Magazine Tour without all the support from the car clubs & Solo Riders


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT....


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT..


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


>


 TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT...FOR THE IMPALAS MAGIZINE SHOW IN 805!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

My 2nd of 3 Santa Maria stops this year...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT...


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

oneofakind said:


>


 :h5:


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Should Be Good


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

japos 84 said:


> :thumbsup:


ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JAPO...:wave:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

oneofakind said:


>


 :wave:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

OGUSO805 said:


> ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JAPO...:wave:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TTT.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

PRE-REG STARTING TO COME IN FOR THE SHOW! IF YOU NEED PRE-REG FORMS PLEASE P.M ME HERE ON LAYITLOW OR YOU CAN EMAIL @ [email protected]


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


T.T.T.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

When is San Diego show?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> When is San Diego show?


SORRY JOHNNIE SAN DIEGO WAS CANCEL...WE MADE THE ANNOUNCEMENT ABOUT A MONTH AGO SANTA MARIA IS NEXXT.... AUGUST 11TH THEN SAN JOSE OCTOBER 27TH 2013


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

oneofakind said:


>


GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW IN THE 805!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

OGUSO805 said:


> ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JAPO...:wave:


T.T.T....


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> SORRY JOHNNIE SAN DIEGO WAS CANCEL...WE MADE THE ANNOUNCEMENT ABOUT A MONTH AGO SANTA MARIA IS NEXXT.... AUGUST 11TH THEN SAN JOSE OCTOBER 27TH 2013



Ok thanks. Had some people ask me about the San Diego. But koo. We'll see if the car is ready for Santa Maria.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Ok thanks. Had some people ask me about the San Diego. But koo. We'll see if the car is ready for Santa Maria.


Hope you have that Clean 65 READY......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


T.T.T


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

oneofakind said:


>


...GET READY 805!


----------



## Original Wire Wheel Co. (Jul 3, 2013)

The Original Wire Wheel Co. We Will be in the House!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


 All of our Sponsors will be in the 805 for this Show!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

T.T.T...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


I got you Big Mike........


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Bird said:


> ttt


Going to see the whole Judging crew! This Weekend Bird in LA.....


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Going to see the whole Judging crew! This Weekend Bird in LA.....


GOOD JUDGING CREW...:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

We will be at the World Class Concert & Car Show this weekend in Santa Maria taking Pre-Registration $30 for cars $15 for Bikes If you have any questions please call us @(408)314-4686


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OGUSO805 said:


> GOOD JUDGING CREW...:thumbsup:


Thanks Homie! Great people and atmosphere up in the 805!!


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Ttt uso hxa will be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> We will be at the World Class Concert & Car Show this weekend in Santa Maria taking Pre-Registration $30 for cars $15 for Bikes If you have any questions please call us @(408)314-4686


SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND MARK/ TORO...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


T.T.T


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

pimp slap said:


> Ttt uso hxa will be there


GOING TO HAVE A NICE LINE UP USO FACE...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

OGUSO805 said:


> GOING TO HAVE A NICE LINE UP USO FACE...


THANKS USO C.C............


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

_*THE IS THE OFFICIAL*_
_*HOTEL FOR THE*_
_*SANTA MARIA IMPALAS*_
_*MAGAZINE SUPER SHOW:*_

RADISSON HOTEL 
3455 SKYWAY DR 
SANTA MARIA CA
HOTEL DIRECT (805)928-8000
SPECIAL ROOM RATES OFFERED FOR THE "SANTA MARIA IMPALAS MAGAZINE SUPER SHOW" 
$139 + TAX _FOR SATURDAY & $109 + TAX FOR SUNDAY_
DISCOUNTED RATE OFFERED AUGUST 10,11 2013 ONLY_! 
CONTACT THE HOTEL DIRECTLY 
_ _*WWW.RADISSON.COM/SANTAMARIACA*_. AND USE THE PROME CODE OF "IMPALA TO GET DISCOUNT RATES.
_LOCATION
DIRECTLY ACROSS FROM THE SANTA MARIA AIRPORT AND "HAGERMAN SPORTS COMPLEX"_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


TICKET PRICES:
$20.00 DOLLARS.....
KIDS 10 UNDER FREE......

WHERE TO BUY PRE- SALE TICKETS!!!!
SANTA MARIA
MOBILEWORKS-101 N.BROADWAY (805)928-7400

LOMPOC
:THE SPOT-701 E NORTH AVE (805)740-0525


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

Pre-Reg for Santa Maria show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ROW CALL.......
_*IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW!

*__*CAMARADAS C.C
AZTEC IMAGE C.C
BROWN SENSATIONS C.C
LIMITED C.C
OG STYLE C.C
GUADALUPE C.C*_
*LATIN EMPIRE C.C*
*NITE LIFE C.C
**LINDSAY'S FINEST C.C*
*OLDTOWN C.C*
*NEWCROWD C.C*
LATIN WORLD C.C
VIEJITOS C.C
MAJESTICS C.C
IMPRESSIONS C.C
THE CHOLO DJ..
USO C.C
IMPALAS C.C
ROLLERZ C.C
TOUCH OF STYLE C.C
LOW CONSPIRACY C.C
NEW STYLE C.C


----------



## terco64 (Aug 22, 2007)

*IMPRESSIONS C.C WILL BE THERE *:rimshot:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't wait. .... TTT....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROW CALL........
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW!
> 
> USO C.C
> ...




The Cholo Dj


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROW CALL........
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW!
> 
> IMPRESSIONS C.C
> ...


TTT....


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROW CALL.......
> _*IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW!
> *_
> 
> ...


GOING TO HAVE SOME BIG NAME CAR CLUBS IN SANTA MARIA....:worship:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

OGUSO805 said:


> GOING TO HAVE SOME BIG NAME CAR CLUBS IN SANTA MARIA....:worship:


TTT...


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

OLDTOWN CC will be there sounds like a good show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oldtown63 said:


> OLDTOWN CC will be there sounds like a good show


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Orale Impalas Magazine...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT..


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

PRE-REG FORM FOR IMPALAS MAGIZINE TOUR STOP IN SANTA MARIA, CA


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


GET READY 805!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

NEWCROWD C.C WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROW CALL.......
> _*IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW!
> *_
> 
> ...


TTT..


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: sounds like its going to be a good one.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> :thumbsup: sounds like its going to be a good one.


THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW TO HIT THE 805 THIS YEAR!!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Impalas Magazine...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROW CALL.......
> _*IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW!
> *_
> 
> ...


*THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BIGGEST SHOW THIS YEAR IN THE 805!!!

THE PRE-REG CONTINUE TO COME IN......*


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BIGGEST SHOW THIS YEAR IN THE 805!!!
> 
> THE PRE-REG CONTINUE TO COME IN......*


............ GOING TO BE A GOOD WEEKEND... :thumbsup:


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

HOPEFULLY TURNS INTO AN ANNUAL EVENT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

CRUISE NIGHT IN SANTA MARIA....SATURDAY THE DAY BEFORE THE IMPALAS MAGIZINE SHOW 8-11-13.....STARTS AROUND 8:00PM....CRUSING SPOT IS ON BROADWAY ST.....PENNYS PARKING LOT WILL BE PACKED THAT NIGHT WITH CUSTOM RIDES....ONE OF THE BIGGEST CRUISES IN THE 805 :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 82 cadi (Oct 18, 2010)

oneofakind said:


>


BROWN SENSATIONS C C WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


>


TTT....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN SANTA MARIA ALL DAY TOMORROW TAKING PRE-REG... IF YOU NEED TO PRE-REG YOUR CAR OR BIKE FOR NEXT SUNDAY CAR SHOW. PLEASE CALL [email protected](408)314-4686


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE IN SANTA MARIA ALL DAY TOMORROW TAKING PRE-REG!!! IF YOU NEED TO PRE-REG YOU CAR OR BIKE FOR NEXT SUNDAY CAR SHOW. PLEASE CALL [email protected](408)314-4686


.........:thumbsup:.......


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ON ARE WAY!


----------



## ormondesm (Jan 31, 2012)

Latin empire will be there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROW CALL.......
> _*IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW!
> *_
> 
> ...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> _*THE IS THE OFFICIAL*_
> _*HOTEL FOR THE*_
> _*SANTA MARIA IMPALAS*_
> _*MAGAZINE SUPER SHOW:*_
> ...



*ROOMS STILL AVAILABLE FOR SATURDAY NIGHT!!!*


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

OGUSO805 said:


> CRUISE NIGHT IN SANTA MARIA....SATURDAY THE DAY BEFORE THE IMPALAS MAGIZINE SHOW 8-11-13.....STARTS AROUND 8:00PM....CRUSING SPOT IS ON BROADWAY ST.....PENNYS PARKING LOT WILL BE PACKED THAT NIGHT WITH CUSTOM RIDES....ONE OF THE BIGGEST CRUISES IN THE 805 :thumbsup:


 .......:yes:.......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OGUSO805 said:


> PRE-REG FORM FOR IMPALAS MAGIZINE TOUR STOP IN SANTA MARIA, CA
> 
> View attachment 675321


ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROW CALL.......
> _*IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW!
> 
> 
> ...


*IF YOU DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG DEADLINE YOU STILL CAN REGISTER YOUR VEHICLE FRIDAY NIGHT 6PM TO 8PM OR STURDAY NIGHT 6PM TO 8PM WE WILL BE AT THE RADISSIN HOTEL.WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH SET-UP FOR ANYONE THAT STILL NEED TO PRE-REG !!!*


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

*ONE LIFE C.C* Will Be There!!!


ImpalasMagazine said:


> ROW CALL.......
> _*IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA SUPER SHOW!
> 
> *__*CAMARADAS C.C
> ...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*ONE LIFE C.C......*:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *IF YOU DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG DEADLINE YOU STILL CAN REGISTER YOUR VEHICLE FRIDAY OR STURDAY WE WILL BE AT THE RADISSIN HOTEL.WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH SET-UP FOR ANYONE THAT STILL NEED TO PRE-REG!!!*


GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW WITH.....NICE RIDES...FAMILYS...CONCERT...VENDORS...FOOD...GOOD JUDGES...NICE WEATHER......WHAT ELSE CAN YOU ASK FOR!


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Going to be a good show!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


3 More Day!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *IF YOU DID NOT MAKE THE PRE-REG DEADLINE YOU STILL CAN REGISTER YOUR VEHICLE FRIDAY NIGHT 6PM TO 8PM OR STURDAY NIGHT 6PM TO 8PM WE WILL BE AT THE RADISSIN HOTEL.WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH SET-UP FOR ANYONE THAT STILL NEED TO PRE-REG !!!*


 *3 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

Driving up from Riverside to check it out.


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> _*THE IS THE OFFICIAL*_
> _*HOTEL FOR THE*_
> _*SANTA MARIA IMPALAS*_
> _*MAGAZINE SUPER SHOW:*_
> ...


TOMORROW IS THE LAST DAY TO GET YOUR ROOM AT A DISCOUNTED PRICE....THERE ARE ROOMS STILL LEFT FOR SATURDAY....BUT NOT TO MANY!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

jerry62 said:


> Driving up from Riverside to check it out.


Thanks for al the support!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

just pre reg. TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Santa Maria is looking good! Still room to move in in the morning @ 6am. Thanks to Impalas car club Santa Maria for the Tri tip


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

_ITS SHOW TIME!.....USO CAR CLUB --HARBOR AREA--SAN FERNANDO--KERN COUNTY--SAN DIEGO & SANTA MARIA CHAPTERS ARE GETTING READY TO GO SETUP OUR RIDES....ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY AT THE IMPALAS MAGIZINE SHOW... _


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

DOPE SHOW. BIG UPS TO IMPALAS MAGAZINE FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN AND TO ALL THOSE WHO CAME OUT AND REEPED NEAR AND FAR.


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

805AFFILIATED said:


> View attachment 680909


 TOUCH OF STYLE ...ALBERTS 63....GABINOS 64.....


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

805AFFILIATED said:


> DOPE SHOW. BIG UPS TO IMPALAS MAGAZINE FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN AND TO ALL THOSE WHO CAME OUT AND REEPED NEAR AND FAR.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

USO HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW..:thumbsup:..BIG THX TO IMPALAS MAGIZNE (MARK/TORO) FOR BRINGING THERE TOUR TO SM 805!...SEE YOU NEXT YEAR..


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

THANKS MARK & IMPALAS MAGAZINE FOR A GRATE SHOW. FROM CAMARADAS C. C. & LIL CAMARADAS B.C. WE HADE A FIRME TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

It was a drive from Riverside, but I made a weekend of it. Good show, nice to see cars we don't see down here. Impalas, you've got to come down to the IE and have a show.


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Bird said:


> Santa Maria is looking good! Still room to move in in the morning @ 6am. Thanks to Impalas car club Santa Maria for the Tri tip


Glad to hear you liked our "Q".... was a great show and a good day.... We will do it again next year!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Lowrod deuce said:


> Glad to hear you liked our "Q".... was a great show and a good day.... We will do it again next year!!!


Very much so. What kind of wood was that you guys were using? I wanna try that down here!! Hopefully Mark has us back to work for him again!!


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/with/9508328970/


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Once again *Carnales Unidos *__will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In _*Bakersfield Ca.

Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show

*_We will be having many attractions plus many _*extra bonuses :naughty: 





*_*MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...

Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...

___
__
__ 







*ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW AUGUST 25, 2013*
*
BEST OF SHOW *​




$200 Each, $150 2nd Place
Car, Truck, Dub Style, Bomb Car, Traditional
Best Motor Cycle of Show-$75.00
Best Bike of Show-$50.00
Best Hot Rod /Muscle car 1st -$100 2nd $75.00

*Special Awards*​




*CARS *
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Car Club Participation plus $50
*TRUCKS*
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Truck Club Participation plus $50 
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award $50 
Best Overall Club Display 
*CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd 3rd *​




*1)1940’s and Below Car*
*Original*
*Street*
*2)1950’s Car*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*3)1960**-1964**
**[SUB]Original[/SUB]*
*Street*
*Mild*
*4)1965-1969*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*5)Convertible 1969-Older*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*6)1970-1979 Car*
*Street*
*Mild*
*Semi*
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
*Street*
*Mild*
*Semi*
*8)1990-Newer*
*Street*
*Mild*
*9)Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
*Street*
*Mild*
*10)Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
*
*
*11)Full Size Truck 1979-Older*
*Original *
*Street*
*Mild*
*12)Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
*Street*
*Mild*
*13)Full Size Truck 2000-2004*
*Street*
*Mild*
*14)Full Size Truck 2005-Newer*
*Street*
*Mild*
*15)Mini Truck*
*
**16) 4X4 Trucks*
*
**17)Compact/Import*
*Street*
*Mild*
*18)SUV*
*Mild*
*Radical*
*19)Low Rods*

*20)Hot Rods*
*
**21)Muscle Cars*
*
**22)Special Interest*
*
**23)El Camino/Panel*
*
**24)Motor Cycle*
*Street*
*Custom*
*
**25)PT Cruisers/Scions*
*
**26)Old School*
*
**27)Under Construction*

*28)Dubs*
*
**29)Luxury Sports*
*
**30)Bikes 16”*
*Street*
*Mild*
*31)Bikes 20”*
*Street*
*Mild*
*32)Bikes 26”*
*Street*
*33)3 Wheel Bikes*
*Street*
*Mild*
*
*
All Entries Are Allowed to bring *Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries Will Receive a 4X7” Dash Plaque. Also, All first Place Winners Will Receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with Their Trophy. *This Years Dash Plaque Cover
*

*This Years Special Award Plaque Cover*

​


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE & THE CREW WE WOLD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA 2013 CUSTOM CAR SHOW...WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!*


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> *ON BEHALF OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE & THE CREW WE WOLD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE SANTA MARIA 2013 CUSTOM CAR SHOW...WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!*


 :thumbsup: IT WAS A GOOD SHOW , TOUCH OF STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR...


----------

